# ID von (Unicast)RemoteObject



## SebiB90 (3. Feb 2008)

Hi,

wie kann ich die ID eines (Unicast)RemoteObjects herausfinden?
In der API finde ich nichts.

Also was ich mein. Bei toString() kommt das raus:

```
HumanPlayer[UnicastServerRef [liveRef: [endpoint:[192.168.1.5:51584](local),objID:[63bcb713:117e053933d:-7ffe, -5679195223145848698]]]]
```
und die objID will ich haben. Gibts da ne andere Möglichkeit außer den String parsen?

Mfg
SebiB90


----------



## HoaX (3. Feb 2008)

wozu brauchst du die? wieso machst du dir nicht selbst ein id-feld?


----------



## SebiB90 (3. Feb 2008)

zum vergleichen der Objekte.
wenn ein Objekt übertragen wurde, ist die klasse von dem Proxy.. i-was
und irgendwie funktioniert equals nicht.
mit der toString() Methode sehe ich aber, das beide die selbe ID haben.

wieso selbst eine Anlegen, wenn es sowieso eine gibt^^
naja wenn nicht anders dran komm, muss ich es ja wohl machen...


----------



## Guest (3. Feb 2008)

Probiere mal das hier
	
	
	
	





```
obj1.getRef().remoteEquals(obj2.getRef())
```


----------



## SebiB90 (5. Feb 2008)

mir is aufgefallen, dass das Objekt dann nicht mehr RemoteObjekt ist, sondern Proxy.
Und da gibts dann auch kein getRef() mehr.

Ich habs dann so gemacht wie Hoax meinte. Einfach selbst eine erstellen^^
Thx


----------

